# I almost cried



## cheech (Sep 9, 2006)

This past weekend my 11 year old asked " Hey dad can you teach me how to BBQ"!

Wow I was so excited that I think I may have over whelmed him. But there is still time.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Cheech,
     Mine are all grown and have families of there own (three of them). So I can philosophy a little and tell you that looking back over the whole scenerio, some of the simplest moments are some of the most memorable. Count them as very special and enjoy them to the fullest. We are all still very close and we enjoy getting together and reliving old times. And by the way, the grandchildren LOVE to hear us talk about "the way it used to be." My advise...... savor the moment... and be very thankful. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## monty (Sep 9, 2006)

In looking back on raising my own tribe I can offer the following: 

A child encouraged is a child given incentive.
A child with incentive is a child with direction.
A child with direction is a child with goals.
A child with goals becomes a successful adult.

Sometimes just a few little well praised and rewarded accomplishments can trigger a child's desire to succeed and lead that child to a great adult life.

The most dramatic moment in my parenting came to me three times. That was when each of my children finally hit the nail on the head when, as a young adult,  they said, "Thanks, Dad".

Your moment will come, Cheech. You have already started on that path!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2006)

Way to go Cheech!!  I learned my cooking skills from my Dad, I learned my first profession from my Dad, I learned to be a Father to my children from my Dad. Some of the things I learned he showed me with me at his sidesimply, other things I learned by watching his example (often without him knowing).

You have every right to be proud of your son!!

Monty, I love your saying-I'm going to have to send that to my 3 daughters.


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2006)

What I have posted here is an original I penned many years ago when contemplating being a father for the first time. Please, use it, publish it, send it out to the world. If one more little spirit can be sparked by those words I have done my job once again!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2006)

Guess I'll need to amend the signs I made for my daughters. I'll add your honorable name to the bottom of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2006)

If you agree and feel the same as I do then add only YOUR name to the signs! I have only expressed what we all feel and share!

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 10, 2006)

i cant wait for the day when i have a kid and he asks me that same question.  brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.


----------



## cheech (Sep 11, 2006)

The timing of this is great. He is at that stage in his life where things are a bit confusing.

He is just entering middle school and there are so many other changes in his life.

Really what could be better than to pick up a hobby like this?


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 11, 2006)

My son is now 12 but he has been "in charge" of meal every now and then since he was 8.  When I asked him what he wanted the first time he was going to cook I expected hot dogs but was happily surprised when he responded with ribe, taters, and peas... :shock: This past summer he had an entry in a friendly back yard grill competion, only the men were allowed to cook.  He smoked salmon, he brined it the night before and then used Dutch's recipe for the maple glaze.  Everyone loved, I think he ate the most of it though!!  He enjoys cooking steaks on the grill too!  He has to have his little 8 oz can of mountain dew with him...not sure where he picked that up from...oh yeah!  always need a beverage there in case of a flare up!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 11, 2006)

Cooking and eating have always been a big thing around our house.  I have 2 sons, one 18 and the other 25.  Both can cook anything they want to eat.  When my son's killed their first deer, they were required to skin it, gut it and help me butcher it.  They can do it on there own blindfolded now.  My baby boy called me from college this weekend to get his facts straight on 3-2-1 ribs.  He suprised me and called back and said that he was out of apple juice and used some coke when he foiled because"he remembered me putting coke on hams at Thanksgiving".  Talk about making all the hard work and sacrifices worth while, I never thought they were paying attention. 8)  

By the way he said the ribs were fall apart tender and smoked on an ECB that is about 10 years old. :D


----------



## cheech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Cajun and Shell,

You both have shared wonderful stories and sounds like many memories have been made.

That is my goal for my two boys. Low and slow does not necessarily apply here but I can take one part and that is "take it slow", and make memories along the way.

Thanks for sharing


----------

